# Danielsville-Camp Maranantha



## cherokee charlie (Nov 22, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to get drawn.  Is there anybody going that I know?  What time do we have to be there on Friday. (Dec. 1) I am excited about seeing all of you.  Even though I have harvested a buck with a 19"spread I am always excited just to be there.  Can't wait.  Let's see, I need to bring:
gun & ammo
sleeping bag
clothes
boots
hat
etc

Maybe I won't forget to bring ---------------------Me!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 22, 2017)

Did you get the attachment on the email?


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 23, 2017)

*camp maranatha*

has a quota hunt?  I went there 4-5xs as a kid.

Great memories of ole Preacher Brock and camping.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 25, 2017)

sweatequity said:


> has a quota hunt?  I went there 4-5xs as a kid.
> 
> Great memories of ole Preacher Brock and camping.



Outdoors without limits hunt


----------



## cherokee charlie (Nov 25, 2017)

I don't know what you mean.  There was a download that I couldn't download.  Tell me what it was.  Please resend it.

Thanks,

Charlie


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 29, 2017)

Here you go


----------



## cherokee charlie (Nov 29, 2017)

*Rules*

Tim,
Thanks.
Charlie


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 30, 2017)

My kids went to camp there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 1, 2017)

Good luck on this weekends hunt.


----------



## cherokee charlie (Dec 2, 2017)

*Maranatha*

We saw nothing.  Some did.  Met some real nice folks.  Thanks to all who gave their time , land and the food was good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 3, 2017)

I was fortunate, I was able to tag along with a land owner. I got to witness a nice buck being taken and meeting the folks at the gathering. It was awesome being with  a group of people who enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Dec 3, 2017)

Fuzzy D Fellers said:


> I was fortunate, I was able to tag along with a land owner. I got to witness a nice buck being taken and meeting the folks at the gathering. It was awesome being with  a group of people who enjoy the outdoors.


Thanks for your's and Tracy Pittmans help with the hunt! Y'alls hunters had a blast!


----------

